# الحرم المكي بحاجة إلى «منطقة إخلاء» وزيادة في مخارج الطوارئ (تقرير من جريدة الرياض)



## علي الحميد (20 يونيو 2010)

http://www.alriyadh.com/2010/06/18/article535829.html




عنيزة، تقرير ــ عبدالرحمن البقمي
 أكدت دراسة قام بها أحد المهندسين حول "الحرم المكي" أنه من المتعارف عليه في علم السلامة عند إنشاء أي مبنى، فإنه يجب تحديد منطقة للتجمع أو الإخلاء؛ بحيث تكون هذه المنطقة متسعة بشكل كافٍ لمستخدمي المبنى وتكون آمنة تماماً، وعند النظر في حال الحرم المكي فإنه فعليّاً بحاجة إلى منطقة إخلاء، حيث إن معظم مخارجه محاطة بساحات إضافية للصلاة، وفي حالة الطوارئ -لا قدر الله- فإن كل ما سيحدث هو اصطدام الخارجين من الحرم بالموجودين في الساحات الخارجية، مما سيؤدي إلى حالة اختناق في السير لا يعلم نتائجها إلا الله. ​ 








لقطة توضح الحرم المكي، والمناطق المظللة على الأطراف توضح موقع الجسور المقترحة للإخلاء



وكشف "المهندس علي الحميد" المتخصص في مجال السلامة في دراسته أنه يمكن الخروج بتحديد الملاحظة الأهم وهي عملية إخلاء المصلين في سطح الحرم، حيث يجتمع في السطح عدد من العوامل التي تصعب من عملية الإخلاء، وهي قلة المخارج وصغرها، بالإضافة إلى أن عملية الإخلاء ستصطدم بالمصلين في الساحات الخارجية، علماً بأن هناك ملاحظات على الدور الأرضي والأول، إلا أنها أقل من السطح بكثير، وإن كان العامل المشترك بين الثلاثة هو صعوبة إجراء عملية الإخلاء بسبب المصلين في الساحات الخارجية. 

وأوضح "الحميد" أن التوصيات التي خرج بها ستكون عامة غير مفصلة، بحيث يمكن تطويرها كفكرة وإعادة صياغتها لتنفيذها، إلا أن تجاهلها بالكلية قد يؤدي إلى عواقب وخيمة لا قدر الله، كاشفاً عن توصيات دراسته والتي كان أولاها دمج بعض أبواب الدور الأرضي، لاحتوائه عدداً كبيراً منها، وبالتالي فإن الاقتراح الأمثل لمثل هذا الوضع هو دمج عدد من الأبواب مع بعضها، بحيث ينتج لدينا ست بوابات لا يقل عرض الواحدة منها عن (20 متراً)، ويجب أن تكون هذه البوابات موزعة حول الحرم بانتظام بحيث تكون قريبة من جميع الموجودين، مقترحاً التوزيع التالي: البوابة الأولى تكون بين باب الملك فهد والملك عبد العزيز، والبوابة الثانية تكون بين باب الملك عبدالعزيز وباب الصفا، والبوابة الثالثة تكون بين الصفا والمروة في منتصف المسعى، والبوابة الرابعة تكون بين المروة وباب الملك عبدالله في التوسعة الجديدة، إلى جانب أن تكون البوابتان الخامسة والسادسة بين باب الملك عبدالله في التوسعة الجديدة وباب الملك فهد، مشيراً إلى أن جميع البوابات الأرضية السابقة يجب أن يكون المسار أمامها في الساحات الخارجية مفتوحاً، ويمنع الصلاة فيه تحت أي ظرف، لأنها ستكون البوابات الرئيسة للطوارئ لا قدر الله. 

وعن التوصيات الأخرى قال "الحميد": إن الدراسة أوضحت أهمية إنشاء جسور من الدور الأول والسطح، بحيث تكون موزعة بنفس الطريقة السابقة التي تم فيها توزيع البوابات، ولا يشترط أن تكون هذه الجسور عبارة عن مزالق أو منحنيات، بل يمكن أن يكون منشأ الجسر عبارة عن "درج عادي" مع ملاحظة أن السلم الكهربائي غير مقبول هنا، حتى يستطيع المصلي الذهاب للدور الأول أو السطح، ثم السير في الجسر لدخول الحرم، لافتاً إلى أن الدراسة أوصت بتركيب أجهزة لحصر عدد الموجودين في المطاف، وعند وصول المطاف إلى طاقته الاستيعابية وهي بحدود 55 ألف طائف تقريباً (0.3 متر مربع لكل مستخدم)، فإنه يتم إغلاق المطاف تماماً ولا يفتح إلا بعد خروج ما لا يقل عن خمسة آلاف طائف، بحيث يسمح لخمسة آلاف آخرين بالدخول، كما أوصت الدراسة بتركيب أجهزة لحصر عدد الموجودين في المسعى، بحيث لا يزيد العدد عن 100 ألف لكل دور، وإغلاق الأدوار عند الوصول إلى الطاقة الاستيعابية، مع استمرار عملية "التفويج" كما هو الحال في المطاف. 

وأوضح "الحميد" أن من أهم الأعمال التي يجب القيام بها الآن خاصة مع تكرم خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبد العزيز بترسية مشروع التوسعة بمبلغ يصل إلى 40 مليار ريال، هو تشكيل لجنة لدراسة وضع السلامة في الحرم من جميع الأوجه، على أن تكون مشكلة من خبراء في مجال السلامة، وبحيث تقوم هذه اللجنة بعمل الدراسات بنفسها أو تكليف هيئات داخلية أو خارجية بما تراه، ومن أهم الدراسات هي عمل محاكاة لحركة جميع زوار الحرم، بحيث يعتمد على التصوير التلفزيوني في معرفة السلوك الاعتيادي للزوار، ثم محاكاة حالات الطوارئ لا قدر الله، مضيفاً هذه الدراسة تحديداً ستعطي تصوراً كبيراً وواضحاً لأي خلل موجود في مخارج الحرم.


----------



## sayed00 (23 يونيو 2010)

حفظ الله بيتة و مصلية من كل شر 

لكن علينا ان نأخذ بالاسباب للحفاظ على ارواح المسلمين و لنا فى جسر الجمرات الموعظة الكبرى 

لم نتحرك الا بعد الحادث الكبير من التدافع اثناء رمى الجمرات و كان الحل كما هو علية الان


مشكور مهندس على على الموضوع


تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 يونيو 2010)

دراسة جيدة ومتعوب عليها
نتمنى للجميع السلامة
والأهم هو الأخذ بالأسباب


----------



## محمودالحسيني (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## علي الحميد (1 يوليو 2010)

الأخوة الكرام 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بداية أشكر لكم إطراءكم وثناءكم .. 

أما بخصوص الموضوع فهذا خلاصة الموضوع أما الدراسة كاملة فسيتم نشرها لاحقا
ً بعد إيصالها للجهات المختصة ونسأل الله أن تلقى القبول لديهم...


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (10 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله دراسة جيدة وجهد مشكور من القائمين على شئون الحرمين جزاهم الله عن المسلمين خير الجزاء.


----------



## Foad Masarwa (1 يوليو 2011)

:28:


----------

